# Manalodia's Gallery of Arte



## Manalodia (Apr 18, 2015)

Figured I'd jump into this wonderful thread of artists~ I will be honest and say I did not expect the level of artwork that is present here, but am happily surprised. Lots of beautiful character design and landscapes to be found! Here are my own works and if feeling so bold and honest, eventually my older works to see how far I've come and the change in influences.

Here are the main characters of *Lost Children*, the story I'm currently focusing on in my Eternity...um, saga? Since I'm currently working on my shadowing and lighting skills, my recent works are in greyscale or sepia. It also helps create an atmosphere, so works all-around for me. If you were wondering, there is anime influence in there, but it has become very realistic over the years to the point it would be considered seinen.

*Dusk Merloci*







Born to a Surlvhalian aristocrat and his maidservant, Ira immediately fled in his mother's arms days after he was born; a father he had never known sending mercenaries to kill them for political reasons and war between Surlvhal and Resila. Dinah was unable to take back Mat'teniah, her oldest son, before fleeing back to her tribe of Adjura.

By the age of five, Ira and Dinah were forced to flee again when the war made its way to them. They were forced to separate from her family when the mercenaries came for them amongst the Surlvhalian troops. Fleeing west into Keldrian territory for the next four years, they sought refuge in Isalme and end their journey when Dinah contracted Breahs. A kindly well-to-do farmer took them in, but sheltered them in the barnhouse because of the contagious disease.

Ira befriended Mila Mulkivitch, the farmer's adopted daughter and she began to teach him their language. Scarcely a year had passed when their assassins found them out and set fire to the Mulvitich home, killing the farmer and his sons. Mila took shelter ira and Dinah, but that too was set ablaze. Bedridden, Dinah gave Ira a desperate choice in order to save his life, the boy not wanting to leave her. In the end, Ira and Mila fled before a band of Isalmian soldiers led by Transient Knight Rema Merloci rescued them.

The next chapter in Ira's life was as her adopted son by the name of Dusk Merloci. Grateful to her for what she had done, he kept his emotions distant, Mila being the closest to them. Taking time to adjust to the strangely assorted family, his sense of loyalty led him to train under Rema and do the same for others that had been done for him. Joining Isalme military to fulfill this oath did little to qualm the shadows forming within.
Before being accepted into Ematus Sercia's order, Dusk trained in the cursed forest of A Piedi del Morto, where he encountered the Daemon Wolf, Heraphent. Unable to overcome it nor withhold the enmity it sought to exploit, Dusk was possessed, found hours later by Rema and Miriam.

Dusk never revealed what happened, but Miriam's own past experience and ability to sense the abyss led her to conclude what took place. It would not be until Ez'eliazar Catacombs where he faced Asad of the Hasheek Tabalket that Alastor/Heraphent made himself known to Dusk. Before confronting the rest of the Transients at Ematus Sercia HQ for their involvment with Surlvhal's plot against the king, Dusk took the glyph meant for him, the Eye of Abaron; it's uncertain if this was of his own will or influence of Alastor.

Despite his struggle against the demon and aiding Rema in uncovering a dark plot, Dusk continues to fall into disenchantment with the world with the evil he sees, edged on by the evil spirit. Before he is consumed, will he face what he considers his greatest sin that he could never forgive himself for as a boy?







Mila was rescued alongside Dusk after her home was attacked by mercenaries searching for hiim and his mother, the children losing both their families. Her story before this is mysterious, a Penumbra infant left at the doorstep of a migrant farmer in Isalme. Raised alongside his three sons as if her siblings, the only thing she had of her past was the name written upon a remnant of cloth.

Adopted by Miriam Gavrielle, Rema's blood companion, Mila and Dusk were able to stay together within this new, sorted family. Although adapting to her circumstances faster than Dusk, she loves both Rema and Miriam deeply as missing maternal figures, a confidant for Dusk as only she knows the secret that keeps him withdrawn emotionally, and eventually becoming a big sister and caretaker for Lauro.

Despite all this, Mila has desired to know who her real parents are or were. As if her wish had been granted, a mysterious woman named Sorrow comes to her with the chance to meet her mother. With Dusk, Rema and Lauro gone on what could be a perilous journey, the splitting of the family pushes her to join Sorrow, while uncovering the secret connecting this stranger and herself to the Arcturus bloodline.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 19, 2015)

Eldest daughter of House Arcturus, Vetrise Rodica Arcturus Cardinal. A high sorceress and priestess within Bal Hora. Vetrise left her home behind to study under Sir Vladmir Blair outside Kolonia because of her high intellect and gift for the magik artes. It was also a chance to escape the circumstance surrounding her brother's death that she was unable to resolve.

Naturally withdrawn, Ovara is known to be a shrewd and cold woman, only invested in her research to regain and restore the Penumbra to their former place in the world. the only sentiments she has ever seen to express had been through taking in a disfigured Penumbra child from a refugee squalor. Sorrow became her protegee, but it was a strange connection which led her to the decision.

During the Penumbra Hunts of 165 SE, Ovara rescued Cachusa from the brink of death from an attack, the two reconnecting somewhat as the Penumbra Underground was supported by the Moon Sect of Bal Hora. While Cachusa stunted her sister's growing apathy, Ovara was able to understand the unobservable nature of Cachusa regaining her Penumbra form.

Not much else is known about Ovara aside from rumors; others suggest she and Vladmir had a short-lived relationship while others suggested more, that a child had been bore between them.







Sorrow began her life in the servitude of a poor woodman's family, having made it past her infancy on the compassion the wife had for her at the time. What remained of it was the fact that they did not kill her knowing she was a Penumbra. Instead, they saw other uses for her and allowed her to live chained in the woodman's wood shed. To whatever she thought of her situation was masked by knowing no different, although the outside world from the window offered temptation and curiosity.

When she was six years old, the nameless child was on punishment, not being fed for three days. In her pangs of desperation, her natural strength overtook her and broke the chain that held her. Not being the brightest either, she tried to fix it before the woodman's came back only to have him find her free. Unable to explain since they never taught her to speak aside from the words she picked up, the girl fled her beating and was some miles away before she realized she was far from "home".

Despite the comforts of the familiar, the girl continued moving forward in exploration of the vast outdoors, learning she was fast enough to catch small creatures, but not the foresight of knowing to cook them. Not many days past before fortune had it that a band of Penumbra refugees escaping persecution came across the child. Thinking the disfigured child had escaped some terrible fate of her own, they took her with them to the Underworld network in Regalia, capital of Rayne.

It was here the girl's fate changed when Bal Hora's Moon sect was searching for potential recruits, employment impossible for Penumbra besides the most demeaning and laboursome. It was the high priestess in fact that selected the girl, sensing potential and something kindred in her. Because of her condition, Ovara Marie named her Sorrow and her tutelage under her continued throughout her years.

As a young woman, Sorrow became masterful at "wild magik", or conjuring spells from instinct alone since reading and education in general did not come easy for her. This was to Ovara's dismay, and her strict rearing continued. Always a strict disciplinarian on her, Sorrow was never allowed to call or refer to her as mother, at least not until Ovara's sister was brought to live with them and recover from grievous injuries.

Daily attending to her, eventually Cachusa was able to move and speak, not long sensing the same Ovara did in her. Upon learning what little there was to know about Sorrow from them both, Cachusa was moved by something beyond curiosity to learn more. Sorrow led the sister's back to that forest where Cachusa was able to confirm whom she beleived Sorrow was; the baby that Miriam had thrown from the cliffs long ago.

Sorrow could never press her to reveal more, so she decided a personal trade. Havng shadowing a certain child and family for many years at Ovara's personal, furtive request, Sorrow surmised it was in fact her daughter. If she could bring the girl back with her, such a favour would grant her closure, even if for worse. Her disobedience lead her closer to the truth and irony of fate in that the one raising the girl was name Miriam, like Cachusa' daughter.

She also stumbled upon part of the reason Mila was kept away but observed. For the most part, it was to keep her from Moon sect's bishop, Vladmir Blair. Never having loyalty to anyone but Ovara, Sorrow continued her personal mission to mend the web that had been created so long ago and discover the reason for her abandonment. This began Sorrow and Mila's journey together...


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 19, 2015)

http://art.ngfiles.com/images/349000/349203_blumiu_shiva-pathraiser.png

Shiva is an elusive character that reveals himself to Rema and Dusk at the beginning of their treck with Lauro to Nuefraust. How he even knew about the incident at Ematus Sercia base is unknown, but he assures them Surlvhal has eyes and ears high and low, and not everyone wanted to see King Volpe dead. He does aid them, but much about him leaves little to trust if that is not also his intention.

Another example of such ambiguous character is when he confesses to be Dusk's long-lost brother, Mat`teniah. Rema knows this to be a lie, but she is aware Shiva might be a "Hasheek Tabalket", a specially trained group of agents of Surlvhal that expertee in espionage and psychological warfare. His aims are carefully hidden, but it is obvious he either is playing a game in assisting them or planting seeds to divide them. Maybe both.

These next ones are more conceptual work rather than portraits with bios.







Count Reqa Ambrose conceptual work. I've yet to master drawing the wavy hair effectively, at least in how I want his to look. Also need to work on having the hair appear to have body and volume instead of flat in places.







Concepts for Grey. I really should have made room for his outfit since I like it better than ideas before, but still needs refining from the full-body I drew.







Innocenza concept work (will be sepia coloured) for Magnolia DiBesto, Rema's mother. A simple woman as they are a poor middle-class fending of poverty, but I'll draw more of her so her gypsy heritage is more evident. Most of my attempts of her are too old to show or ended terribly, so I'm very happy with this one. Her skirt folds to the right are terrible, though....

My next uploads will be in colour~


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh no! Shiva didn't show up! Let me try that again...







Okay. Aside from that, here is a coloured work as promised.







Scene depiiction from my story. Miriam awaits her mother's return atop the abbey ruins they've taken shelter in, a band of knights happen upon the cursed forest in search of thieves making of with the King of Rayne's gifts from the Duke.
This is about as good as I could do with trying at a night scene, much less a full scene coming of somewhat how I imagined.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 21, 2015)

*These are older portraits/busts that I haven't had a chance to revamp, so I'll just refer to them as "busts" to separate.







*Not exactly Rema's bio, but some background information about her. I'll save that for the revamp.

Dropping her father's surname was a way to remove any attachment to him, and took up her mother's maiden name, in part hoping her grandfather had left some mark in Isalme military it would remember. The blood pact she made with Miriam enhanced her natural abilities, in turn making her an Umbra. With this and the training she received from her, Galla and Bredine of the Cleave-hand Mercenaries, Rema was able to pass General Megiddo's test and enter Isalme military.

She had fought hard to prove she could be what he failed and was also fueled with resentment towards Miriam for deciding they should part ways without reason. The sexism she encountered was expected within all male ranks, but it made it more difficult when a young soldier name Gulio befriended her, eventually wanting more.

Rema had never decided on a sexual preference before Miriam, but her father's abuse made her wary of men, Megiddo doing little to change that opinion. Because of she and Miriam's bond, she would accept no other. Isolated further, she disciplined her emotions as much as possible and presented masculine even though it earned her more resentment. Magnolia had a hard time accepting this, but Rema always held fast that she was a woman that could exist in a man's world.

As an Umbra, Rema has the ability to sense Penumbra as they do through wavelengths created by the abyss or magik and her physical senses. It is especially strong with Miriam as her blood companion, able to sense her from a mile. Besides the physical attributes, Rema has an increased lifespan and is more adapt at magik artes, even on the level of experienced sorcerers within Isalme Army, but she prefers a sword.

Because a Huema or any race given a Penumbra's blood changes over time, Rema experiences gorging and fasting swings, eating nothing for nearly a week without hunger or having such cravings she can eat 3x times the norm. Not just this, but fainting spells occur rarely with the growing assimilation, and increased sex drive proved the most difficult in her time alone.

When she and Miriam do reunite right before she is asked to join the Transients, it seems she does a 180 to a degree. Shafting her hardened military persona was not necessarily abandoning part of herself, but rather accommodating Miriam by assuming the effeminate role in their relationship, as she always had despite being the obvious tomboy. It made less confusion for Miriam's duality (hermaphroditism), but she was the one person she could share her inner thoughts.

When raising Dusk and Mila, Rema took on her stricter side when it came to Dusk deciding to join Isalme's military like herself, but never could give up her strong maternal instincts when it came to them, especially Lauro. Even after confirming that Lauro was indeed the Prince of Nuefraust, a selfish, clingy part of her decided to continue to raise him against Miriam's advice.

As for her fellowship with her fellow Transients, she respected Megiddo for a time. It was Nar and Leien that made her feel a sense of belonging as a knight and soldier. Her loyalty to them was unwavering and discovering their plot with Megiddo made her question her ideals. She never quite forgave herself for failing to convince them to abandon their chosen path.

Another regret was training Dusk to fight. This surfaced before discovering the Alphyn letter when a skilled band of Surlvhalian soldiers attacked them during their reconnesciance of Ez'eliazar Catacombs. She discovered later that one of the soldiers was Dusk's brother, Mat`teniah, the son of the powerful Surlvhalian Chief, Apshul; the man she had discovered to be the one responsible for hiring the mercenaries to kill Dusk and Dinah.







 I spent a lot of time creating her story as I don't even recall she had much of one in the beginning besides being a vampyre. I still kept that aspect, except that the vampiric traits of Penumbra are more along Stoker's imagining, but removed form being undead cursed by God, and needing blood.

I'll avoid ranting on that for now, but Miriam's story became very important wit how the Arcturus bloodline is a central part of the first books of Eternity. As for Miriam herself, I kept her overall look as there was nothing I wanted to change about it. Cachusa had to be kept close to resembling her mother and I tried to keep in mind some semblance with the rest of the Arcturus, even if minimal or more in personality traits. Manalodia (who I have yet to draw) will be a male version of Miriam in how closely they resemble on another.


----------



## Dipti13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Great work done Manalodia.Specially the touch of medieval clothing is awesome.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 21, 2015)

Dipti13 said:


> Great work done Manalodia. Specially the touch of medieval clothing is awesome.



Thank you, Dipti13  I spent a good amount of time researching and drawing clothing from the 16th to 18th centuries, trying to find what worked best. Eventually the story will advance into a steam punk era, but still retain an antiquity theme.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 21, 2015)

Some concept work for Innocenza, which I have a bit of. I'm working my way into landscape artwork
so don't expect perfect symmetry and wondrous paintings like other artists here do, haha! They'll mostly
be sketchwork since I'm more concerned about building the world.
For now, here are two of Miriam/Viktoria-







I have my periods where I'll try a more realistic approach rather than stylized. There's not so
much accented in this, especially the eyes. At times I think I'm getting as close as my drawing
ability allows to what they might look like and then focus on style as a way of building off of.

Miriam is still young, around 11 or 12 for this concept, so her dress will be formal for a girl her age. However, this is preferred by her since her clothes are made by her mother and always a mini version of Cachusa  A more in-depth
reasoning in a reserved look is Miriam's insecurity about her body; less attention is good attention. There is still an
elegant design present for some character, when mostly attire for this time period and off and on til her 20s is
spent in something more plain. Fashion loses its place when trying to go unnoticed and living in the wilds.

*A near pointless side-note: For an idea of the time period relative to our own, notice her shoes have no heels. I believe it was up to the 15th-16th century before high heels started to appear.







The difference between the two is pretty obvious, right? As of this point, Viktoria/Miriam is 15 years old,
still a period where they are living as Huema. Though Viktoria expresses a sexual side where Miriam does not (there are two types of how an alternate personality can turn out from sexual abuse, just like people: either completely asexual, or highly sexualized). It just depends on the "original" personality. A girl her age would not have her bust revealed yet, so this is about as scandalous as she can get for the time. Also, she makes her own outfits as
opposed to Miriam.

Mostly wearing masculine coats rather than a bodice at this point, it is an aspect of the male sex Miriam hides and Viktoria embraces. She does have male clothing, but I have yet to draw that. Pretty much depending on her mood Viktoria goes between male and female, if not mixing the two. 
Her petticoat and skirt are very plain compared to her upper half with some meaning store-wise, while more reflecting her own sense of fashion. As I draw more of her and her attire, it will become more obvious what I did in a corny way XP


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 22, 2015)

A scene illustration from a now later chapter as Cachusa and Miriam enter the cursed Taglieas Wood. I did my best
with the brush I thought worked best for fog on SAI, but think it could be much better. I've looked up how to do so
with Photoshop for the next attempt.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll probably do another concept (should have made room on the above) where I make more modifications, and you can already see where I changed his pauldron and rerebrace. 







Drew this one on OpenStudio which was interesting getting used to. The pen tool is not as smooth and controlled as with SAI, but I did my best.

How I go about things is likely backwards, but I tend to draw a rough concept of a character first before going back and refining or making alterations. Not sure why other than getting the idea out and then seeing what I have to work with. They never really turn out well, but I don't expect them to the first time for me. 

Patrick Grey Magus II is a main character in Lost Children, a knight of Nuefraust sent
on a mission from King Belnier to find any trace of the missing prince.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 23, 2015)

Not one of the illustrations for the story, but a conceptual work for Innocenza. I've never considered placement and finding balance in planning a drawing as I have found in watching tutorials. As always I see what I could have done better (and likely redo later on), primarily showing more of Miriam than her head  I did make some progress in my buildings/architecture for this.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 25, 2015)

An illustration for Lost Children with Dusk and Mila riding in an Aerolite air-car.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 26, 2015)

Two illustrations I planned on having for the first two chapters of Innocenza. I'm rethinking adding artwork as some readers enjoy their own perception of the characters they create than a fixed idea. If I don't use them, then I'll create an artbook for the story and those to follow.






Innocenza Chpt. I "Beginning of Sighs" Illustration (might have to crop the blank space)






Innocenza Chpt. II "Blood of Arcturus" Illustration


----------



## Dipti13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Manalodia said:


> Thank you, Dipti13  I spent a good amount of time researching and drawing clothing from the 16th to 18th centuries, trying to find what worked best. Eventually the story will advance into a steam punk era, but still retain an antiquity theme.



Keep up the good work going. You are really talented


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 28, 2015)

Dipti13 said:


> Keep up the good work going. You are really talented



Your kind words are taken to heart, Dipti13~ One of the many things I enjoy about drawing is when you
can see yourself progress. There is still a ways to go but, I've been enjoying every moment since...well,
5 ^_^


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 28, 2015)

I call this...Little Princess Knight. My first drawing of Rema as a young girl, wearing an outfit
made for her by Miriam (gave her the rapier too) so she can feel like a true hero from her favourite
storybook tales.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 28, 2015)

"Between Sodom and Gomorrah"






Viktoria during the years she was a courtesan in Nuefrost. This was the longest period Viktoria was in control, triggered by them losing Cachusa to an ambush by Penumbra Hunters, that certain band led by Artenius Sanctum. Even though Viktoria had her revenge by destroying the hunter's village, she was unable to move on.

Having parted ways with Rema and Magnolia long before, Viktoria was on her own in a world where open persecution ended, but malice was ever present against her kind; the only professions a Penumbra woman could find was in the underworlds of the Huema cities, as a servant or prostitute.

It was not until she met the Count of Eldren, Reqa Ambrose, that her self-abandon began to wane. Not leaving the occupation immediately, Viktoria became a madame of her own brothel, garnering enough earnings to release the girls and women she had been with over the years.

The little dragonite in the picture is a pet she used to have named Dragomir. It was killed trying to protect her hovel while she was away, her panderer and his henchman come to repay her for breaking the rules for the other girls.


----------



## Manalodia (May 1, 2015)

This one was more for fun than anything  I called it "Warrior Mama" even though she is
the least enthusiastic about the situation~ Not a factual piece, rather one of Rema's random
daydreams.







A more recent drawing that I FINALLY found the textures on SAI. It really helped with a visual
difference rather than trying by hand (and at times failing).


----------



## Jabrosky (May 1, 2015)

I think your convention of making your characters' eyes the only colors in those gray-scale portraits helps bring their vividness out. And I really want to know how you managed to make them glow like that? Did you add the glowing quality on a layer above the art with a special "blending mode"? If you're using Photoshop, I'd love to use that method for my own stuff sometime soon.


----------



## Manalodia (May 1, 2015)

Jabrosky said:


> I think your convention of making your characters' eyes the only colors in those gray-scale portraits helps bring their vividness out. And I really want to know how you managed to make them glow like that? Did you add the glowing quality on a layer above the art with a special "blending mode"? If you're using Photoshop, I'd love to use that method for my own stuff sometime soon.



I actually use SAI and am working my way toward Photoshop for adding effects and backgrounds rather than drawing. I'm more a line artist than painter when it comes to characters. How I did the glow colour is really simple compared to what most people do; ironically, I just think like a painter only working with a brush.

It's only one layer and set to overlay. That brightens the eye colour and then I use Airbrush to add the lighting where it needs to be. That's all~ There may be better techniques for a more vivid glow effect, but I found this works for me.


----------



## Manalodia (May 3, 2015)

A full character concept for Cachusa Saphrene Arcturus Gavrielle (I know, but Penumbra women keep their maiden name while taking on their marriage). This turned out pretty well, very much so with the dress as I wasn't sure I could do patterns by hand.
When Cachusa reappears in Lost Children, I wanted her to look more vampiric/inhuman and darker appearance to reflect that change in her. Partially this reflects her further progression into her abilities. She is still the maternal, caring person she had always been, but ruthless towards her enemies because of her near-death experience that separated her from Miriam.


----------



## Trick (May 4, 2015)

Great art!

Can I ask how you got the designs on her skirts to bend with the folds of the cloth? Unless you did that by hand and then colored them on the computer. I'm trying to avoid having to do that. I need it for some tattoo art and can't make the tattoo image contour to the skin very well.


----------



## Manalodia (May 5, 2015)

Trick said:


> Great art!
> 
> Thank you very much, Trick! Much appreciated~
> 
> Can I ask how you got the designs on her skirts to bend with the folds of the cloth? Unless you did that by hand and then colored them on the computer. I'm trying to avoid having to do that. I need it for some tattoo art and can't make the tattoo image contour to the skin very well.



Unfortunately, I'm afraid to say I did do them by hand on computer (I don't have a scanner at the moment so, everything is 100% digital). I downloaded quite a bit of patterns for Photoshop, but none of them fit right with what I wanted; thus, I drew them. It may only be possible to make patterns placed that way with 'Warp' or similar tool.

Folds And Creases Effect In Photoshop

Found this for you  Hopefully it will help. Don't worry about it being for Eessentials. It should have most of the same tools as the others and what you are attempting shouldn't be that advanced.


----------



## Manalodia (May 5, 2015)

Miriam and Rema. Did something a little different instead of leaving this as a simple sketch.
Drawing on SAI is difficult since it doesn't have a ruler tool, so frontal require you to flip the
image back and forth and get it as close as possible to being even.


----------



## Trick (May 5, 2015)

Manalodia said:


> Unfortunately, I'm afraid to say I did do them by hand on computer (I don't have a scanner at the moment so, everything is 100% digital). I downloaded quite a bit of patterns for Photoshop, but none of them fit right with what I wanted; thus, I drew them. It may only be possible to make patterns placed that way with 'Warp' or similar tool.
> 
> Folds And Creases Effect In Photoshop
> 
> Found this for you  Hopefully it will help. Don't worry about it being for Eessentials. It should have most of the same tools as the others and what you are attempting shouldn't be that advanced.



Thank you!

It just so happens that all I have is PS Essentials and I literally just got it yesterday. I've been working in free programs only. This should be quite helpful


----------



## Manalodia (May 5, 2015)

Trick said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It just so happens that all I have is PS Essentials and I literally just got it yesterday. I've been working in free programs only. This should be quite helpful



Awesome (cool coincidence too!) Glad I could help.


----------



## Manalodia (May 5, 2015)

This is an old drawing I revamped the best I could with SAI by editing and colouring. The two characters are Dusanth and Charon, Charon actually being Mila possessed by Agrat-bat-mahlaht, another fallen ehmatta. Dusanth appears in Lost Children Pt. II, a mysterious entity given the name of the _Divina Godvi_ god because of the death and destruction that follows in his appearing; he also is creating an army of umbra called "the lost children".


----------



## Manalodia (May 7, 2015)

Some chibi love~


----------



## Manalodia (May 9, 2015)

A famed knight in Isalme for his many campaigns and victories, as well as his lecherous nature off of it. With such a sorted reputation, Megiddo is either respected or infamous. His skill is unquestionable, but he has slowed down with age and has taken to overseeing the younger generation attain new heights. Time also brought about more selfish ambitions as the corruption of Is' politics continues to take root.

With a good number of Isalme's corrupt princes allying themselves against the King, Megiddo becomes a double-agent of the royal family and noble houses, assigned a new military branch under the King, but also taking contracts from his opposition. As commanding officer of Ematus Sercia, he recruits an unlikely few as elites to serve directly under him, the Transient knights.
When Megiddo's ambitions and greed overshadow his wavering loyalty to a weak King, his information trades with the Kingdom of Surlvhal lead to Rema Merloci discovering the Alphyn Letter, detailing a cu de tat of a powerful group of nobles and the involvement of a third-party.

He is killed in battle with Rema and Dusk Merloci, the fallen ehmatta inside Dusk destroying his magik sword Demon along with the general.






*A dated drawing compared to the others, but the only one I have of Leien so far. Working on a piece that includes Rema, Nar and Leien; all the Transients together.

Leien Edwin is a fellow Transient knight alongside Rema Merloci and Nar Valance. Having made a name for himself in the Underworld as a contract assassin, General Megiddo recruited this former street urchin turned back-blade to a noble's status. From what he says, he met Rema as a boy, but has yet to reveal further details.

Under the codename "Spettro", Leien is inscribed with the glyph, Muaradine, granting him the ability to become one with the shadows, ideal for his talents. Because of his background, Leien has quite the sociable personality, though disturbing at times.

He joins in Megiddo's secret dealings with Survlhal alongside Nar, leading to the confrontation with Rema and Dusk. He is struck down by Dusk, but not before passing on his glyph and revealing he knew Rema when she looked after South Saggio's street urchins.


----------



## Manalodia (May 10, 2015)

Rema in her full Ematus Sercia regalia. Her codename within her knight order is Transient Notte, named after the village her hometown. Only for a short time does she wear it before the whole Alphyn Letter incident, so I was thinking of a side-story aside from Innocenza that has to do with an assignment the Transients are involved in.


----------



## Dipti13 (May 11, 2015)

Exactly nothing can be perfect in first time, changes and practice required.


----------



## Manalodia (May 11, 2015)

Dusk vs the Demon Wolf, Heraphent. I should have gone for something far my dynamic, but I always simplify thing my first time around. Need to stop that. Anyway, this is much later in Lost Children, but one of the conclusive times Dusk actually opposes Alastor after being given the blood of Requiem and Viktoria to bring back Mila.


----------



## Jabrosky (May 11, 2015)

I have to say the smoky texture on the wolf's fur, combined with the white blizzard-like effects, give that battle scene a welcome extra touch of atmosphere.


----------



## Manalodia (May 12, 2015)

Thank you, Jabrowsky (wait, are you banned now?)Since Alastor is a spiritual being, he can manifest however he pleases int he physical realm, thus the demon wolf being very real and yet comprised of the abyss (misty effect) as well. Glad you think the contrast worked


----------



## Manalodia (May 12, 2015)

That's very much how I learn, indeed.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 12, 2015)

I really like the blurriness around the wolf. Makes him look like he's inside a snow tornado or something. How do you make your art? (Maybe you already said this?)


----------



## Manalodia (May 12, 2015)

One of the first drawings I did for my story with SAI. I was fortunate enough to add a light glare
with Photoshop, but couldn't do much else since I deleted the orignal .sai file  Only have the .png.
The title to this is "Always Thinking of You".







"Baciami" with Rema and Miriam. I originally had no idea what I was going to do with the background,
and so I did my best with making them appear to be beneath a stone bridge. Just...I know realize those
had large columns steadying them to the ground below...Next time, eh?


----------



## Manalodia (May 12, 2015)

Philip Overby said:


> I really like the blurriness around the wolf. Makes him look like he's inside a snow tornado or something. How do you make your art? (Maybe you already said this?)



Sorry, Phillip! Didn't see your comment until just now. Thank you, that seems to be the one thing I'm sure I accomplished with that one. I think I was asked something specific before, not actually what I make it with (unless you mean program). SAI is meant for manga/anime drawing and why the pen tool is so accurate and smooth. Other than that, it lacks all the effects and rendering you can do with Photoshop. Since I'm really new to PS, I just use what tools are available and mimic what I can, if not use Photoshop simpler effects here and there. I pretty much manipulate how I use basic brushes by blurring and whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Lumani (May 12, 2015)

Very nice work!  very creative and lovely to look at. ^___^


----------



## Manalodia (May 13, 2015)

Artwork for the Eternity side-story, Season of Endall. The angel's design stems from me finding Italian masquerade masks
beautiful and creepy at the same time. A lot of things in the story have symbolic meaning and very surreal, like
a dream or nightmare. Since there are not many characters in it, artwork wise will be doing setting concepts, landscapes and architecture of the castle where the writing will be from the Black Queen and Hollow Knight's POVs.






My first piece for Season of Endall. After the idea came to me, I drew this to cement the concepts
and imagery I had in mind at the time. 






This one isn't quite finished yet (haven't drawn much between work, sleep and writing).
The ehmatta with her is her guardian and plays a larger role than the others.


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2015)

An older concept of Dusk, when the theme more focused on a Victorian theme. I messed up on the
split image as you can see. It wasn't going to be a that at first because of the angle, but I went for it
anyway and the proportions are of. Ha!

The image on the right is when Alastor is in control.


----------



## Manalodia (May 15, 2015)

Taken captive as a slave during one of Surlvhal's attacks on the tribes of Resila, Dinah grew up in the servitude of a chieftain. The son of her master took an eye for her, and she for him and he eventually took her as his own upon establishing his own name. Eventually giving him two sons, what joy Dinah found in her circumstance did not last.

Some years had gone by and Surlvhal and Resila went to war again. It was not uncommon for a high-born to take a slave as concubine, but it was the favour showed Dinah that earned the young noble unwarranted suspicion of abandoning his people or betraying them. In cowardice, he gave in to pressure and sent Dinah away right before Ira was born, keeping their eldest, Matteniah with him. A servant sent to tend Dinah per chance overheard the young lord hiring mercenaries to kill Dinah and bring back the newborn. With this warning, Dinah fled back to her homeland, coming close to the battlefields many a time.

By a miracle she and baby Ira found the tribe of Adjura and her family, reuniting amidst the conflict. When Resila was overcome, it came time to flee again when the mercenaries, disguised as soldiers, were just at her doorstep. With Ira still young, they braved the desert of Obolos, traveling with at times with deserters, gypsy caravans and merchants fleeing the conflict until they arrive in regions of Isalme. A foreigner once again in a new land, Dinah was again fortunate enough to be taken in by a widowed farmer taking pity on the woman and child.

There they stayed until Ira was nine years old, growing up alongside farmer Mulkivitch's children and adopted daughter, Mila, who had been left at his gates. When an outbreak many feared to be a second plague broke across the southwestern reaches of Catheel, where Dusk was fortunate to escape its grasp, Dinah was not so fortunate. Holding on longer than the local physician expected, it would not be long before she eventually succumb. The mercenaries that had been tracking them for years under her former master's contract, finally located them and set fire to the farm. A group of trainees under Transient Maj. Rema Merloci were close by and headed towards the cloud of smoke.

Dinah was bedridden in the barn-house, having been moved their with Ira to prevent the disease from spreading. With only the two children left and the mercenaries setting flame to the last refuge, Ira would not leave her side. Desperate to save him, she gave him the choice to leave her to the flames or take what was left of her life. Only Mila and Ira know what took place in those final moments and neither ever speak of it...


----------



## Manalodia (May 16, 2015)

Rema's second adopted child under unusual circumstances once again. Originally found by Mila and Miriam crying in a bush not far from their picnic area. As with Rema and Mila, a Penumbra cannot adopt a huema either, so the abandoned baby was taken in. However, Rema knew there was more to the child from the emblem on his swaddle.

At five years old, Lauro's origins become clear as they were hidden in part for his safety and his family becoming attached to him. After Dusk and Rema defeat the Transients and are forced to flee Isalme, they take Lauro with them to return him to his home, the royal palace of Nuefrost.


----------



## Manalodia (May 18, 2015)

This was from some months ago when I was trying out something more realistic than usual. Anyway, though I'm not at all happy with how Rema turned out, but am pleased with Maribella, her grandmother. I should have drawn Magnolia in this, but I wasn't really thinking about it at the time. If I go back on this at some point, I'll make some changes and add Mag.


----------



## Manalodia (May 19, 2015)

Older drawing of Miriam when solidifying her concept. I've stuck pretty close to this over the years
aside from changing her hair design depending on her attire (I try and make them believable as possible
by not having characters stick to one look, like in real life, but not so much they aren't recognizable). One
thing about hand drawings is that I always had to "get it right" as much as possible because I didn't have
a steady supply of paper and lead.
Though the story started off somewhat modern, Miriam always had a classic vintage look to her. Thinking
back, she might have stood out among all the leather and 90s Goth look.


----------



## Manalodia (May 21, 2015)

Drew this one at random one day, but tried to mold it into something partway. It was meant
to reflect how Dusk and Mila both end up drawn into the abyss at some point due to circumstances
of their past.






An older work in trying to figure out a concept for Dusk's Eye of Abaron glyph.
This was around the time I played with Photoshop effects, too so that explains the background.


----------



## Manalodia (May 21, 2015)

Something non-Eternity related this time.

This is from another story I plan on working on once Eternity is finished. It's called ALTER, an abstract
story about a boy named Genin and his multiple personalities: Nanashi, Senza and Mute.

Genin under the influence of Senza


----------



## Manalodia (May 24, 2015)

The Path


----------



## Manalodia (May 28, 2015)

I'm not sure if my two posts above are appearing for anyone else, but I can't see them. Let me know and I'll repost them.






Out of all my attempts at Dusk and changing his concept design, this is the most recent in which
his outfit has a classical look while being more subtle than the fashion of his time. Part of that
reason is because I combined his first concept with the late Medieval setting in mind.


----------



## Manalodia (Jun 14, 2015)

Dark Goddess, Charon


----------



## Manalodia (Aug 11, 2015)

It's been too long since I last drew anything, so here is a recent piece that I hope will continue into more now that I'm back in the mood.

*Ilinca Ortensia Arcturus Cardinal*






Ilinca is the second child of Adriana Arcturus, former Viennrosette (princess) of Lithavania. Raised in their mountain hermitage away from Kolonia, they were taught of their lineage, its betrayal, downfall contrary to what the rest of their people believe. Having a wit and way with words from a young age, Adriana nurtured it into speechcraft alongside schooling in polity and diplomacy. Aside this, Ilinca inherited her mother's gift for the black artes as well as a personal interest in the sciences.

Sent to Kolonia as a young woman, she acted as her brother's adviser until she married a loyalist to House Arcturus, Costach Cardinal. Eventually the two men gained a foothold with a handful of allies in the Red Council, allowing Ilinca to begin her own initiative of exploring the mystery of how the Penumbra lost their inherent forms and abilities. She also provided some knowledge when the Gravuzie outbreaks began. This research was halted by her becoming a mother to three of her own, Varen, Vetrise and Cachusa.

Hardships came when it seemed the Arcturus numbers were growing with their influence. Cachusa was born with an unstable mind, causing violent fits and emotional swings most of her young life. Varen and his fiance were killed by Gravuzie, something she believed was planned by enemies among the council, including Ser Vladmir Blair. With Vetrise being close to her brother and finding a mentor in Blair, she chose to leave Kolonia altogether while continuing her mother's research and her own. It was only after these events did Cachusa's behavior vanish altogether, a mystery staying with Ilinca until some time later when Cachusa gave birth to her own daughter.

Unable to accept the child's unisexuality and added distance between she and Cachusa, it would not be until years later after Miriam's possession and Cachusa's awakening that Ilinca began putting the puzzle together with aide from her mother. Through Vetrise's letters linking the gravuzie to the Red Council, Ilinca would slowly begin to unravel a chain events from the far past and those that followed the Arcturus to present day.


----------



## Manalodia (Aug 15, 2015)

*Engel Arial Arcturus*






Firstborn of Adriana Arcturus and currently only male of the surviving Arcturus line. This places him as the head of his clan on which all responsibility and success of their reinstatement rest. Prepared specially from a young age, his mother was more strict with him (in part due to his nonchalant personality). Though masterful in the magic artes, his skill with the blade has yet to be bested.

Taking his sisters with him into Kolonia under instruction of their mother, their dependency on him matured him greatly and he quickly made a name for himself among the aristocracy, though womanizing became a new bad habit. He became a new voice within the Red Council, Kolonia's governing voice, and a figure loyalists to the old monarchy could rely their hopes. Where support was garnered, enemies of the Arcturus while those dispassioned from the past watched the outcome.
Currently in a power struggle with the senior members of the council, Engel has made the gravuzie crisis his primary focus despite a sliding grip, reinforced by his brother-in-law, Costach Cardinal. The impact of the virus strikes home when he learns his niece Cachusa's home has been destroyed by what appears to be the work of someone within transformed, with only mangled bodies as evidence of victims.

Aside from his role within Kolonia, Engel secretly is a patron of the Penumbra Underground, a group harboring those seeking life outside the settlement's confines for the outside world. Feared and despised by the Huema and thin relations with the Aerolite, the Underground shelters and supplies Penumbra through the western reaches of Catheel while slowly expanding.


----------



## Manalodia (Aug 16, 2015)

*Rema Cetrine DiBesto*






Rema had many influences that effected her upbringing alongside a vivid imagination. Growing up hearing her grandfather's war stories and grandmother's folklore of mythical creatures, Rema found herself dreaming more becoming the heroic knight rather than his lady in waiting. Despite her father discouraging her hoyden ways, it did little to stop it or from scuffling with local boys for their teasing.

It was the one thing that could take her mind off of the hard times that beset them because of the current war's effects. The grape vineyard and other crops once serving them well no longer yielded enough to keep up with demand, their only option seeming to be servitude under the land's lord. Her father's pride would not allow this nor for his wife to help their crisis, he joined Rema's grandfather and uncle into the next major battle in hopes of looting wealth enough to sustain them.
While the men were away, Rema's grandmother taught her to hunt as their gypsy descendants did for food and income, and the girl was easily able to adapt it into an adventure. Ill tidings continued when her uncle returned alone, informing them her grandfather fell on the field and father was imprisoned for egregious conduct.

It was around this time that Rema first met Miriam Gavrielle during the snowy season, the girl and her mother moving into the outskirts of Notte's countryside. Rema became enamored with her vast experience of the world, lavishness and feminine appeal Rema felt she lacked. Their friendship would become a bond tying them once her father was released a year later and many evils come to pass and secrets revealed.


----------



## Manalodia (Aug 16, 2015)

*Miriam Louisa Arcturus Gavrielle (50)*





9th generation of House Arcturus, Miriam's young life began with strife and division. Born epicene, her mother, Cachusa was the only one to accept her without exception. Talented like the rest of her family in the arte of magic artes, she carried her own gift for music and singing early on. Much too early yet attributed to her body, Miriam entered male adolescence and after her first night visiting the opera house, flowered into womanhood as well, followed by surreal, vivid nightmares.

With these events occurring abruptly, forces within Kolonia saw the ripe opportunity to seize the girl's mind for a dark ritual of possession. Sheltered from the reality of the gravuzie, she and her mother experienced their brutality at the hands of none of than her infected father and grandfather. For nearly a week they endured various abuses to break their mind, to which Miriam succumbed. Cachusa regained her Penumbran form and freed them, fleeing into the wilderness before returning to her estranged family.

For a short time they were under the protection of Adriana Arcturus before the Red Council, the one's behind the ritual discovered them. This led them into the world beyond Wes Mountains and learning how to live in hiding from both their enemies and Penumbra hunters employed throughout the land by the Huema kingdoms. Off and on through this time Miriam switched between her own persona and the one created due to trauma, Viktoria.

Managing through various trials and hardships over the decades, gaining and losing allies among the Penumbra Underground, House Dianisia, betrayal and friendship among the other races, Miriam and Cachusa adapted with cunning, moving around constantly, eventually settling in one Isalme's countrysides. Here Miriam met Rema DiBesto, a Huema peasant in which she would finally find a friend and companion with their destinies (and blood) entwined over the following centuries...


----------



## Manalodia (Aug 27, 2015)

*Cachusa Saphrene Arcturus Gavrielle*






Third child of Costach and Ilinca Cardinal, she and her elder sister survive their older brother, a victim of the Gravuzie virus overshadowing the Penumbra of Kolonia. Suffering from uncontrollable fits growing up, her behavior earned her a reputation as extremely troubled and dangerous, seeing as she had tendency to use her magic unhindered on whatever occasion. Attributing this to her huge insecurities compared to her siblings, Cachusa's temperament dwindled somewhat as a young woman, but vanished the moment she gave birth to Miriam.

Motherhood matured her drastically as she devoted herself entirely to raising the girl, if not at times spoiling her and being overprotective. Due to Miriam's condition at birth, it alienated the child from both sides of her family, to which Cachusa was quick to cut them off as she and Elyot worked to further his political career. Still close with her aunt and uncle, Cachusa remained conscious that aside from this, her own introverted personality would become apart of her daughter, recognizing she desired this dependency for her own comfort.

Unaware of the danger she protected Miriam from, the gravuzie virus would soon come to her home in a way unimagined. Noticing very little of Elyot's condition as it varied from all other cases, she and her daughter were not prepared for the horrors that awaited them and would last many days. Enduring the sado-masochism of her changed husband and father-in-law, Cachusa only thought of somehow saving Miriam up until her body finally gave in. It was then under inexplicable circumstances that her Penumbra blood "awakened", allowing her to take a form lost to her people centuries ago and killed both Stromber and Elyot.

Fleeing with Miriam into the wilderness to heal and collect herself after the trauma, the only thing she had left was her family. Through this tragedy the past was of no effect and she learned all that had happened was of a dark design by Vladmir Blair, the oldest of the Penumbra surviving Lithavania and hidden hand behind the Red Council. Under her eldermother, Adriana Arcturus, she learned how to harness her abilities and eventually, she and Miriam were sent away from Kolonia, away from Vladmir's influence. It was also part of Cachusa's mission to find a way to help Miriam, now fractured from what she endured and forced to carry an unknown spirit within her, one that grows in influence with the passing of time.


----------



## Manalodia (Sep 22, 2015)

*Adriana Stella Arcturus*






The last Viennrosette of Lithavania, Adriana witnessed the destruction of her home and kingdom, said to be at her father's hands during her uncle's rebellion for the throne. With only her great uncle Germaine, they took refuge in Gale and the Gardens of Rayne. Still young, Germaine tried to gather loyalists to reistablish their royal house, but Vladmir Blair and other elders of the Penumbra branded House Arcturus traitors, cutting them off from much support.

Germaine left to find a means to regain their place and truth behind Lithavania's fall, but he never returned. Adriana remained in the Gardens for a time until meeting Daemona, one of the last Salbaticci (feral) of their people. Hiding away in the mountain heights of Wes Border Mountains, they watched the progression of Kolonia as Adriana planned to take back what was hers.

Adriana continued her lineage through Engel, Ilinca and Rochel, raising them in preparation to enter Kolonia and reinstate their family name. Like Daemona, Adriana still retained her Penumbra form where all in the settlement were no longer able, not even her children.

Over the many decades and after Daemona's final rest, Adriana watched over her family from the mountains. She watched the mysterious Gravuzie virus surface among her people and Varen's death at the creature's hands; both suspecting Vladmir and the Red Council to be behind. With what befell Cachusa and Miriam, Adriana decides it is time for her to step from the shadows and take an active role. With Cachusa awakening, she leaves to follow the vague trail her great uncle left behind.


----------



## Storm Wolf (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice work, very gothic. Love the stories with each picture. It looks like you have a lot of good material for a great book series.


----------



## Fyle (Oct 6, 2015)

Great thread, love the way the eyes stand out in the OP!


----------



## Manalodia (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh wow, sorry for the huge delay in responding! Haven't been on here in some time as I'm busy with so much, but I appreciate the comment  Since creating a series is my goal, that's VERY encouraging. I have some drafts of my story here, but haven't uploaded anything for a month or two.


----------



## Manalodia (Oct 29, 2015)

> Nice work, very gothic. Love the stories with each picture. It looks like you have a lot of good material for a great book series.



Oh wow, sorry for the huge delay in responding! Haven't been on here in some time as I'm busy with so much, but I appreciate the comment  Since creating a series is my goal, that's VERY encouraging. I have some drafts of my story here, but haven't uploaded anything for a month or two.



> Great thread, love the way the eyes stand out in the OP!



Thank you very much, Fyle~ I wanted to create a antiquity mood with the sepia, but the eyes were the one thing I think needed to stand out.


----------



## Manalodia (Oct 29, 2015)

*Rochel Dian Arcturus Archibald*







Youngest of Adriana's children, Rochel inherited a gentleness neither her parents possess though her mother says it is from her grandmother. Soft-hearted and meek, she tended to be subject to Ilinca's whims while Engle is closest to a father figure and respects him so. Separation from their hollow and Adriana was the most difficult for her, having Engel bring her back regularly at some risk.

Eventually settling into their new life, she grew to enjoy the culture and achievements of their people, particularly the artisan guild. Marrying a young architect, she became Lady Archibald yet has yet to bear children like her sister.

Instead, she took to a secondary mother role towards Ilinca's children and eventually, Miriam. She demonstrates a strength of character in comforting her sister though just as distraught and continues contact with Cachusa and Miriam when possible when they go into hiding beyond Kolonia.


----------



## Manalodia (Oct 29, 2015)

*Transients*






Transitorios, the shadows of Ematus Sercia, a small gilt-edged branch under the command of Commander/Demon Megido Amaudio. Among them are three Sergeants/Demos under Amaudio; Rema Merloci, Nar Valence and Leien Edwin, elite of the elite. Permitted not only gran glyphs, but also rare glyph weapons the kingdom of Isalme was able to procure. Taking order directly from the King or princes of the provinces, their tasks range from assaulting battalions, assassinations or whatever they are required.

Rema Merloci aka Transient Notte bears Claymore, enhancing further her Umbran speed, agility, strength and magic; Sword Penumbra is her glyph weapon, a blade tempered with raw abyss, allowing it to absorb and deflect magic artes. The striker of the trio, overtaking enemies with speed and power, throwing them into confusion before any realize what hit them.

Leien Edwin aka Transient Spettro bears Mauradyne's Shadow, granting him the ability to meld into the shadows and travel its realm. The assassin of their group, his missions often take him from the battlefield, but when all three are required, his former prowess as a gladiator with his Shastika gauntlets are all he requires.

Nar Valence aka Adramelek bears Heros, of which abilities he has yet to use, leaving it a mystery. A formidable man, Nar is the heavy-hand of the Transients, able to dicemate scores of opposition with his glyph spear, Anamelek raining down lightning.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 1, 2015)

*The Dark Goddess~ revamp*






Where the summoning ceremony failed in the past with Miriam, Cachusa and Adriana, Vladmir succeeded with Mila. In order to control her, Agratbat-malhat, one of the fallen ehmatta, was summoned to possess Mila. With a perfect vessel for the Scarlet Queen gran glyph, Bal Hora was at the threshold of realizing its vital goal.

*Seeing as I didn't quite like the bust I did originally (struck me as bland) and butchered it the second time around, I went back, erased everything to the right and started over. Far more than I expected to do and pretty much put itself together, this came of it. A collage of a things, more in the spirit of my recent influences~


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 3, 2015)

A WIP I'm working on (came out at random). Been wanting to do a Castlevania fanart for some time, mainly with my favorite character, Alucard  Progress thus far and I hope to be finished with it tonight (which translates to the late morning hours).


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 4, 2015)

*Castlevania~Simfonia de Noaptea"*






Fanart of Alucard complete!


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 7, 2015)

*Innocenza Illustration A-1*






House Arcturus is cursed; Acursed yet living, clinging by the progeny of the lost Viennrosette. Unto their ninth generation, Miriam Louisa Arcturus Gavrielle keeps their blood alive, flowing. Forgotten atop Wes' black peaks, the Penumbra, progenitors of magic and scions of they abyss, so it is said, continue their isolation after the fall of Lithavania centuries ago. Born episcene and no less during a time when Kolonia was uncertain of its continuity, Miriam grew with her Cachusa's love and doting, her father's provision and guidance. 
A funerary air kept the ebon towers of these exiled people's shadowing the next few claimed by the Gravuzie plague, a fate worse than death for such noble people with their sorcery of no effect. The Arcturus had been spared all the while, if not for their blood then from their will, but it would no longer be so for their little home. Darker shadows loomed over the seed of the fallen royals and tragedy would prevail in its wake. Mother and daughter survive the debauchery of their masochist abode turned prison, returning to Cachusa a sleeping power thought lost to the Penumbra. For Miriam, a fractured mind giving birth to Viktoria, bearer of her burdens.

Over the rolling hills of Isalme, along the countryside beyond Notte, a young Huema girl finds no rest for her adventurous mind. It feeds her during the lands hardship from war, it girds her hope of becoming a a proud soldier like her grandfather and becoming the son her father was not granted. No peasants life is easy, but Rema Cetrine DiBesto is fortunate enough and slacks not at her mother's call to chores. 
A tomboy enjoying more swinging her caliber branch and scruffing with any lad that spat her way, she desired a dream few but barbarian children could attain. To become a warrior, a knight to protect those dear and live by honor were perhaps things she wished to restore and gain back from the fallen revelry that was once her father.

From the ancient depths of Nis' past will Miriam find her way down the path of hardship and loss. Through trials and tempering must Rema cross over to her self-discovery. Neither will do this alone, not when destiny's course melds the two as one. Innocenza is the precursor to Lost Children, an exploration of where Transient Notte of Ematus Sercia's Knights and her Penumbran companion came. There is more than dark artes and intrigue for these little ones to contend.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 9, 2015)

*Ser Vladmir Blair*






One of the oldest elders surviving Lithavania, Vladmir gained the respect of his peers and the people for his leadership within the Red Council. A genius and innovator as well, he has contributed to the magic, automation and life artes. Once a friend to the royal family, Vladmir allied himself with Viennri Iris Arcturus for political reasons, which led to the usurping of the throne and eventual destruction of the kingdom.  The truth behind those last days remains shrouded and the blame resting on the Viennrose. When the Gravuzie plagues began, Vladmir disappeared from the public and political arena in what was said to dedicate himself to its eradication.

Despite the bad blood between he and House Arcturus, Vladmir sent a letter of invitation to Ilinca's eldest daughter, Vetrise, acknowledging her gifted mind. Before she ended contact with her family, her letters revealed Vladmir experimenting on the infected and suspected alike, an organization formed of Huema and Nisrian involved in the blackest sorcery to the most noble pursuits. Eventually he became an obscure shadow, possibly of his intention.
After Cachusa and Miriam leave Kolonia, Cachusa learns of his activities outside the settlement from Lady Prominette Dianisia and possible connection between he and Stromber Gavrielle, her father-in-law. 

Leaving Miriam with Prominette, Vladmir makes himself to the child and his ability to control Viktoria and the spirit within her. From this he learns she has become an open conduit, possibly enough to contain the one he seeks.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 14, 2015)

*Amunda Oana Dinisia*






House Dianisia is one of the founding families of Lithavania and only remaining among them that still supports House Arcturus.

Amunda is the only child of Lord and Lady Dianisia with many responsibilities awaiting her since she become of age. Shortly after she was born, her father was assigned an outpost he constructed known as Ebrem Castle, a waypoint for the Penumbra Underground that would eventually develop and rendevous for Bal Hora, including Vladmir Blair. When Miriam and Cachusa arrive at their home, Amunda's unique outlook and friendship influence both Miriam and Viktoria (the latter of which Amunda becomes minutely aware).

Since her parents overseeing of the underground for refugees, Amunda was given the responsibility of managing the funds of operations. As loyalists that wish to see the Arcturus restored as the royal bloodline, Amunda the opportunity to pesonally mentor and befriend one as an honor. Still a young woman with much freedom, her other influences upon Miriam/Viktoria are the more bawdy triats of Dianisia.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 15, 2015)

*LC~Rema*






*ORION Illustration 1*






Been awhile since I've drawing anything for this story, and will be a while yet til I'm done with the others. This story center around the Phantom Sorcerer that is mentioned at one point in Innocenza and events effect Catheel and world. Here he is with Tadala, who happens to be his wife searching for him after their brief , but impactful time together as she may be the only person that can reach him through the forces that have taken him over.

*Aqualyte~ Mao`hara*






Concept design for one variety of sea people in the world of Nis. The Mao`hara are considered the Tianite of the sea due to their massive size, and would be considered another sea creature if not for their intelligence and ability to communicate with the other races. Possessing unique traits among their own, Mao`hara vary in color and size with females having larger fins while males possess longer tendrils and aray of colors during mating season (similar to the Myridian).

As they have no mouths to speak, they achieve this through creating vibrations in the water with a combination of the chemicals in their fluorescent membranes that carries their will or impression of their thoughts to the listener. This means however that they can only be communicated with in their natural habitat of which they never leave. Many travel out to sea to hear their song that travels even to the surface surrounding Aqualos Island.

Not much is known about the Mao`hara, but some among the Myridian that dive to their depths have professed to having seen much larger, terrifying forms of Mao`hara believed to be transformed through high levels of exposure to the abyss.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 17, 2015)

*Prominette Dianisia*






House Dianisia is one of the founding families of Lithavania and only remaining among them that still supports House Arcturus.

Prominette Goyumscye belonged to a merchant family that came into wealth thanks to House Arcturus, thus keeping close business ties with them. When the three Arcturus children appeared in Kolonia, few made their fealty known to them, the Goyumscye being one. Prominette grew up with Varen and Vetrise, even once courting the young heir for a time.

Marrying Ser Draken Dianisia, a fellow Arcturus loyalist, she continued her support of the family friends, but Vladmir Blair's involvement with her husband created unease. With Draken receiving special permission to act as a secret envoy between Bal Hora and its alliances, Prominette supported this while also accepting a task from Engel that only she could do; act as rendezvous and operator of the Penumbra refugee line outside of Kolonia. It would not be until Amunda was born did they leave their home and begin building Ebrem Castle.

Learning of Cachusa's situation, Engel reached out to her beforehand, using Penumbra Underground to shelter them from those that sought them; the speculations that Blair was involved did not escape Prominette, but accusations would put her husband in a predicament. With her agents with eyes upon Cachusa and Miriam after reaching Lamda View, it was not long before a revolt was staged by the Penumbra there and contact with them was lost. Eventually once they resurfaced a year later, Prominette had them brought to Ebrem immediately to safeguard them.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 19, 2015)

*The Helix Twins~ Kalmia & Kalen*






The Helix twins were raised by their father's brotherhood of mercenaries after he did not survive an assignment and their paramour mother gave them up. They grew up protected and Kalen took pride in being expected to fill the shoes of his father; for Kalmia, the mercenary life was what she wanted despite male assertions.

They found a surrogate in Rema Merloci, currently a wandering swordswoman training under those skilled with a blade. She joined the band for a time after proving herself and taught Kalmia what she knew of swordplay. Even joining her on her travels for a year, the twins grew into their comical rivalry, but took heed to Rema's instruction and those she learned from. Eventually they parted ways and the twins rejoined the mercenary brigade to one day jointly take charge of it.

Earning somewhat of a reputation in Rayne and notoriety in their home country of Neufraust, the Helixes relocated to Isalme, to which they claimed was for a fresh start while everyone knew it was to be closer to their role-model.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 20, 2015)

*Wang*






An old OC from a story I kind scrapped. Randomocity day~


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 21, 2015)

*Draken Dianisia*






House Dianisia is one of the founding families of Lithavania and only remaining among them that still supports House Arcturus.
Heir as the eldest of House Dianisia, Draken and his parents remained loyal to the Arcturus royal line while his younger siblings adopted the current views of Kolonia. He had somewhat of a rivalry with Varen Arcturus in their younger years with object of his effection, Prominette Goyumscye smitten with him. Having principle even then, he kept their sport light and focused on succeeding to the head of his family and keeping one of the few loyals among the chairs of the Red Council.

An admirer of Vladmir Blair's accomplishments as an inventor, Draken vouched at least for the Penumbra's advancement, not to be left behind to the world they had forsaken. This included medical research, somethig the Penumbra had no need for until the Gravuzie Plague proved incessant within their already small numbers. He had long known of the Arcturus involvement in allowing so few adamant to leave the settlement through a secret route to the outside world.

When news had reached the young lord of Varen and his fiancee's death by the hands of gravuzie, Draken offered his assistance to Engel Arcturus in ending the plague and sheltering those wishing escape beyond Kolonia. It was then he learned Prominette was also aiding Engel and from thence it would not be long til they wed.

Offered a position as representative without Kolonia from Ser Blair, something said to be forbidden, it at least made their helping the Penumbra Underground easier, though he felt somewhat a double-agent knowing the bad blood between Vladmir and House Arcturus. Nevertheless, Draken moved his wife and newborn child to Castle Ebrem, becoming privy to some of Bal Hora's inner-workings.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 21, 2015)

*Magnolia DiBesto*






Daughter of a gypsy and a former military man, the frowned upon marriage between her parents never truly impacted Magnolia and her siblings in their childhood, her father hired by the traveling troupe as a guard inbetween enlistment. Wildlings, as they were, called, raised carefree and being resourceful with the land around them on their travels. When the time came to settle down with all five children, the Merloci family set house outside the rural village of Notte, planting a vineyard and small shop of gypsy expertee.

Magnolia fell in love with a young man, Terzo, of little repute, but just the right ruff around the edges for her. Despite hesitance on their part, Magnolia and Terzo were given blessings to marry. Terzo helped at the vineyard and eventually joined Guliarno in small skirmishes. It was not long before Magnolia gave birth to a daughter, Rema.

Together with what earnings Terzo earned over the years and help from her parents, the pair bought back Terzo's family home collected in debt. Putting away her gypsy garbs and ornaments for "egibri" attire, Magnolia settled into the role of a housewife; on occassion however, she would attend the return of the troupe in dance and at times during festivals in Notte.

Times were fair in the beginning, but with the return of war, the small vineyard they began on their own could not stand. Terzo's incompetence on the battlefield and infidelity could be traced to his love of spirits. Resourceful from her rearing, it was all Magnolia could do to barely manage. Her only solace was in her faith of the Reverent Mother. The one thing she could manage was keeping her tomboy daughter's spirits high even with her worsening marriage.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 22, 2015)

*Made a slight mistake I should point out in the bios for some of the characters. Since I found "Penumbra Underground" not the most inventive term, I forgot I had changed it to "Lumas Interlo", a change only in my novel from what I found. Can't make the changes now, but just so there is not confusing in the future.

Lumas Interlo > Penumbra Underground


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 23, 2015)

Two WIPs I'm working on currently. One with Miriam I dubbed "For Maerta" and an anatomical build for Orion before I start adding to it.

*"For Maerta" WIP*







*Orion concept WIP*


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 30, 2015)

*Kolonia, The Black City*






My attempt at a landscape piece and one of the setting for my dark fantasy novel.

Kolonia was built by the Penumbra after their kingdom of Lithavania was destroyed when Viennri Iris tried to take the throne from his brother, Requiem. Many escaped though casualties were high and the once great people that ruled western Catheel were pushed out by the Huema. Weak and distraught, the elders of the people moved them deep into the mountains of Wes Borders and began the endeavor of forging a new home from the black rock.

A massive tower standing at 3,000 ft tall and over 1,000 ft at its widest, the Penumbra used both magic and might to carve away the ebon marbut structure into its current fashion. It was a curious design choice even for them, but it was intended to act more as a continuous generator for the paling hiding the settlement, its arcane patterning of structures placement and streets amplifying this.

Not including the bourgeois districts below, Kolonia consists of five tiers. The first is the market districts and provision storage. Second tier belongs to the artisan guilds' "floating" isles and performance arte establishments. Third tier is the largest and divided into its own levels, home to the gentry and officials of Kolonia; the universities, libraries and few private businesses are located here. The fourth tier are a collection of government buildings, archives for the relics of Lithavania and burial hall for the Penumbra; since the Gravuzie Plague, wards have been constructed to house victims for treatment and many suspect study. The last tier belongs to the Red Council, the founding elders of the people and the largest facilities and schools of magic and sciences.

There are many more mysteries of Kolonia rumored to lie underground beyond the web of catacombs, though none have confirmed this, restricted by the Red Council.


----------



## Manalodia (Dec 5, 2015)

*Season of Endall~ Blood Oath*


----------



## Manalodia (Dec 8, 2015)

*Rema Cetrine Merloci *(around 40 yrs)







With the blood of the Gavrielles, it did indeed grant Rema and Magnolia many more years, but their time together was short with the threat of Martine and his Penumbra Hunters. Leaving Rema until the matter was settled, it would not be until near thirty years they would see one another again.

Rema did not le the feeling of abandonment set in before searching for Miriam and Cachusa, to no avail. Eventually, she focused on her training with the sword, traveling across Catheel to learn from any that would teach her. The most influential were the few female practitioners at that time; Lady Tress, Divya, and Cu'lomi.

Cu'lomi and Gundogwe's mercenary band was just one of the two she joined during her sojourneying, befriending their daughter,Harleen and trained together. Another took her to Nuefraust under the famous mercenary Ferdinand, who had passed before she could meet him. During her time there she mentored his young twins, Karlen and Kalmia.

Remaining a nameless swordswoman for many years with countless adventures under her belt, she and her mother eventually returned to Isalme for Rema to fulfill her promise to do what her father could not; become a knight.


----------



## Manalodia (Dec 21, 2015)

Rema DiBesto concept...


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*Count Ambrose*







Where there is much to be said of Count Reqa Ambrose's accomplishments, very little can be said concerning his background. What is known is that he became a reluctant leader of a Garden in Final`e. He has never appeared in the records of Kolonia, but several genealogies show the surname.

A charismatic individual in both speech and aura, the imposing presence he airs around other Penumbra suggest an age and prowess above most. With the support of the Nisrian races behind him, Ambrose gained influence rivaling him with nobles, being one to deliver on promises to those oppressed within both Huema and Nisrian society. This earned him powerful enemies, but even they attempted to keep him close, garnering even invisible alliances with prominent Huema.

Count Ambrose came across Viktoria by chance, after taking revenge on her procurer and his men. Both recognize the blood connection felt between them, leading Viktoria to discover the Count's true origins.


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*For Maerte (Final)*






Illustration for Innocenza, scene depiction of Viktoria avenging her mother against the Penumbra Hunters.


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*Dusk Merloci*






Full Name- Dusk Merloci
Alias (s) - Ira of Adjura
Date of Birth- Alti3/12/96 SE
Age- 18
Eyes- Grey
Hair- Black
Height- 5'10'' (177.8 cm)
Weight- 161 lbs
Sex- Male
Nationality- Surlvhalian
Occupation- Isalmian soldier; Ematus Sercia knight initiate
Interests- History, war strategy, theology, linguistics, herbology
Hobby (s)- Training, reading, nature walks

Born to a Surlvhalian aristocrat and his maidservant, Ira immediately fled in his mother's arms days after he was born; a father he had never known sending mercenaries to kill them for political reasons and war between Surlvhal and Resila. Dinah was unable to take back Mat'teniah, her oldest son, before fleeing back to her tribe of Adjura.

By the age of five, Ira and Dinah were forced to flee again when the war made its way to them. They were forced to separate from her family when the mercenaries came for them amongst the Surlvhalian troops. Fleeing west into Keldrian territory for the next four years, they sought refuge in Isalme and end their journey when Dinah contracted Breahs. A kindly well-to-do farmer took them in, but sheltered them in the barnhouse because of the contagious disease.

Ira befriended Mila Mulkivitch, the farmer's adopted daughter and she began to teach him their language. Scarcely a year had passed when their assassins found them out and set fire to the Mulvitich home, killing the farmer and his sons. Mila took shelter ira and Dinah, but that too was set ablaze. Bedridden, Dinah gave Ira a desperate choice in order to save his life, the boy not wanting to leave her. In the end, Ira and Mila fled before a band of Isalmian soldiers led by Transient Knight Rema Merloci rescued them.

The next chapter in Ira's life was as her adopted son by the name of Dusk Merloci. Grateful to her for what she had done, he kept his emotions distant, Mila being the closest to them. Taking time to adjust to the strangely assorted family, his sense of loyalty led him to train under Rema and do the same for others that had been done for him. Joining Isalme military to fulfill this oath did little to qualm the shadows forming within.

Before being accepted into Ematus Sercia's order, Dusk trained in the cursed forest of A Piedi del Morto, where he encountered the Daemon Wolf, Heraphent. Unable to overcome it nor withhold the enmity it sought to exploit, Dusk was possessed, found hours later by Rema and Miriam.

Dusk never revealed what happened, but Miriam's own past experience and ability to sense the abyss led her to conclude what took place. It would not be until Ez'eliazar Catacombs where he faced Asad of the Hasheek Tabalket that Alastor/Heraphent made himself known to Dusk. Before confronting the rest of the Transients at Ematus Sercia HQ for their involvement with Surlvhal's plot against the king, Dusk took the glyph meant for him, the Eye of Abaron; it's uncertain if this was of his own will or influence of Alastor.


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*Possessed Dusk*






"It begins like a distant lull, a daydream, like you're falling asleep. That's when the white darkness envelopes you gradually as you lose sense of self. Wherever it takes you, it is neither far nor near. At times I hear it's voice taunting me while taking control, proving a far more efficient killer than I..."

Through the Eye of Abaron, the fallen ehmatta Alastor was able to gain control of Dusk's body and decimate General Megiddo Amaudio and subdue his Daemon Sword. At times Dusk is able to harness Abaron without interference, but once his emotions are heightened or life threatened, it only a matter of Alastor's desire to usurp his mind, the body following. It is both a symbiotic and parasitic relationship at times, though ultimately the malevolent spirit will overcome Dusk if he cannot cast the shadow covering his heart.


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*Mila & Lauro*






Little Lauro and Mila all smiles~ Though Mila and Dusk have a close relationship, she only views Lauro
as a little brother and a sibling relationship is evident between them. Being the one that discovered the
lost infant, she has always felt a responsibility to him and taken on even a motherly role from the influences
around her.


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*Rema DiBesto concepts (final)*


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2016)

*Cyro Skyseeker WIP*






This is an unfinished work for Laodicea, the following story after Lost Children Pt.1. Cyro Skyseeker is
what you can call the antagonist, but he's more the opposing end to the main characters, so it is a matter of perspective; however, that doesn't mean one can't lose sight of their goals and go astray


----------



## Manalodia (May 17, 2016)

*Ecanora Lenn Pandora*






One of my oldest characters, from the first story I ever put effort toward and came together. I don't have a profile or any info for her as I'm going in sequence, but she's a priestess of one of the many temple dedicated to 7 goddesses. Same world as the rest of the stories, but a few centuries ahead of the one before.


----------



## Manalodia (May 17, 2016)

Rema Merloci






Full Name- Rema Cetrine Merloci
Alias (s) - Transient Notte
Date of Birth- Aral 6/15/72 SE
Age- 158 yrs old
Eyes- Grey
Hair- Black
Height- 5’7’’ (170 cm)
Weight- 138lbs (62.5 kg)
Sex- Female
Nationality- Isalmian
Occupation- Ematus Sercia Transitorio Cavaliere (*Transient class Knight)
Interests- Traveling, Niserology, music, martial artes, mythology, dance
Hobby (s) - Manteen-back riding, reading, gardening, diary, training

Though Rema met challenges and difficulties among the men of Isalme military, she earned enough respect for her skill, knowledge and leadership. Isalme had its share of heroic women in its history, some noblewomen being "knighted", but for Rema, she was the first to participate through the ranks and on battlefield. Having found her, Meggido assured her place under after her knighting ceremony, she was added to the newly formed order of Ematus Sercia, a secretive branch of elites.

She found comrades in Nar Valence and Leien Edwin, fellow Transient rank knights and shared in the burden of being shadowy hand of Cinqe Cattedra, part of Isalme's oligarchy division. By this time she was not surprised by the world not being as she had imagined as a girl, but pressed forward in hopes her actions were for the better in the end. Fighting only solo or among one another, the Transients were the ace of Isalme, a small group of warriors able to take on much larger forces, taxing as it even were for an Umbra.

Fate would bring Rema and Miriam together again after her knighting ceremony, though Miriam's demons were a story all its own to deal with. Though much of their energy was spent helping Miriam settle into a routine of what "normal" life was like, Rema was able to front Miriam a shop for her gift of seaming int he Penumbran underworld district. Harder was getting any of the Huema theatre of artes to accept her even with her support.

Once her destiny entwined with Ira (Dusk), Mila and Lauro, the story arc of Lost Children begins, but not truly until the Alphyne Letter incident in which she discovers Megiddo Amaudio's underhanded dealings with Surlvhal, a current enemy to Isalme and the rest of the Pact Alliance, or so it was believed.


----------



## Manalodia (May 17, 2016)

*Miriam Gavrielle*






Full Name- Miriam Louisa Arcturus Gavrielle
Alias (s) - Viktoria
Date of Birth- Aral(6)/10/130 A.G. (131 B.E.)
Age- 197 yrs old
Eyes- Red
Hair- Blonde
Height- 5'5'' (165 cm)
Weight- 131 lbs (59 kg)
Sex- Epicene (hermaphrodite)
Nationality- Kolonian
Occupation- Seamstress, opera singer, writer
Interests- Theology, arte, sorcery, musik, mythology, psychology, Penumbra history, novella, fashion, traveling
Hobby (s) – Viol, piano, lyre, harp, ocarina, singing, dancing, cooking, gardening, diary, reading, sewing

After the Penumbra Hunter, Martine Catherbee, having extended his life by drinking the blood of Penumbra revealed himself to the Gavrielles, they left Rema and Magnolia behind to face the threat alone. The prospect of facing a full order of hunters was deadly, even for one and partially awakened Penumbra. For a time Cachusa was able to outmaneuver and plan for their battle. Miriam would not leave her side, determined to perish with her mother if need be. Despite their experience and cunning, Martine trapped them in North Saggio, but the pair cornered the company in a tower.

However, Martine's madness was fargone, and he conjured a powerful spell that obliterated the tower and killed all save Miriam; Cachusa flung Miriam from the tower at the last moment. Unable to find her mother in the rubble before authorities came upon the scene, Miriam plotted her revenge and tracked down the remaining members of the hunters to their village. There, Viktoria emerged and slaughtered indiscriminate of man, woman or child; all else was destroyed by using Martine's destructive arte against them. Her actions and loss led her to give up her will, even for Rema.

The next chapter in Viktoria/Miriam's life was led as a paramour in Nuefrost, having resigned herself to the fate of many Nisrian females desperate or too destitute to escape their position. Her beauty made her popular while her mouth made her a thorn to her handlers and fellow peers. Her dual sex created a new market for the more depraved and fetishized clientele, both men and women. Her only companion had been a runty dragyn babe she stole from selling as a delicacy. When her under-dealings had been discovered by her pimp, they ransacked the valuables, killed her pet and burned down the lodgings. In her hunt for them, she discovered the untimely death of a friend tied to it. Ultimately, this led to the murders of the men and Viktoria fled once more.

In the kingdom of Midwane, she found herself in the care of a mysterious Penumbra noble, Count Reqa Ambrose. A sanguine bond was felt between them and grew, becoming the first father figure to her she could remember. Discovering his past and reuniting him with what he believed was lost (can't reveal these details ), Miriam found the strength to try and live despite the difficulties ahead of her.

Fulfilling her promise made to Rema long ago, she reunited with her after Rema's initiation ceremony as a knight.

Formerly against the idea of adopting Mila, it was more the thought of failing the child, as she felt she did her mother, behind it. However, Mila quickly grew on her without the inkling of a sanguine bond also felt between them. She and Dusk have an awkward relationship, though possibly because they find many similarities in their pasts while being very different individuals.

The roles between Miriam and Rema have reversed since their childhood, Rema more supporting her due to employment and owning a business being difficult in Isalme and most kingdoms. She has some insecurities concerning this with being Rema's mentor, not just companion/lover.

Miriam confronted the demon possessing her not long after reuniting with Rema. The hugest tie to the past and problematic element in her life, she is still not sure she expelled the spirit from all her readings on exorcising spirits. After fulling awakening her "latente" form, Viktoria has become dormant if not merged once again, but nightmares of the past and flashbacks of supressed memories still occur.


----------



## Manalodia (May 17, 2016)

*Mila Arcturus*






Full Name- Mila Ćharon Arcturus
Alias (s) – None
Date of Birth- Estas(8)/1/100 SE
Age- 14 yrs old
Eyes- Blue
Hair- Black
Height- 5'2'' (157cm)
Weight- 89 lbs (40 kg)
Sex- Female
Nationality- Unknown (Isalmian)
Occupation- None
Interests- Penumbran history, sorcery, music, astronomy and astrology
Hobby (s) – Reading, dancing, cooking, piano, viol, flute, lyre, star charting

Mila is another orphan rescued by Rema Merloci. Unable to raise Mila herself because of "laws of conduct" between Huema and Penumbra, Miriam adopted the girl herself. Mila knows nothing of her real parents as she was abandoned on an Isalmian farmer's property. Despite realizing the baby was a Penumbra, Mulkivitch could not turn a blind eye having three children of his own. Life was ordinary as possible until two foreigners, a mother and child, begged for rest for the ailing woman.

Never had she met anyone like them before, their beliefs, language, or their story. Learning of the mother and son's sad tale motivated something within Miriam triggered triggered a curiosity of her own family. As much as Miriam loved her adopted family, it would come to an end when Dinah's pursuers came to take she and Ira's life. Her older brothers aided her escape to the barn but they lost their lives along with their father at the hands of the mercenaries. Mila witnessed Dinah's sacrifice and Ira's act, though neither have ever spoken of it, even to one another since. Together they fled from the mercenaries until fortune or fate led them across the path of a band of training Ematus Sercia trainees led by Rema Merloci.

She had lost her family, but took solace in Ira surviving with her. Because she was Penumbra, Mila spent a short time in an orphanage for Nisrians with Rema and her friend, Miriam visiting her with intentions to adopt. Miriam schooled the girl much like she had Rema, though particularly focused on teaching Mila her heritage. It also became apparent that Mila was connected to Miriam in some way due to the sanguine bond felt between them. Just as she had discovered for herself, Miriam brought her to Count Ambrose, finding her uncanny resemblance to Adriana as a child.

Mila's uncovering the past would lead her to an encounter with a mysterious woman calling herself Sorrow, claiming to know her birth mother, Vetrise Cardinal or now known as Ovara Marie.


----------



## Manalodia (May 18, 2016)

*Cachusa Gavrielle*






Full Name- Cachusa Saphrene Arcturus Gavrielle
Alias- None
Age- 284 years old
Date of Birth- Nebre(7)/22/44 BE
Race- Penumbra
Nationality- Kolonian
Eyes- Red
Hair- Blonde
Height- 5'5" (165.1 cm)
Weight- 127 lbs (57.6 kg)
Sex- Female
Occupation- Sorceress
Interests- Clothing/fashion, music, poetry, sorcery, novella, fine & culinary artes, floriculture
Hobbies- Viol, piano, gardening, diary, reading, writing, cooking, seaming, light weaving

At the brink of death after the attack of Martine Catherbee and his hunters, Cachusa's body was recovered by her sister, Vetrise and taken to her personal hideaway away from Bal Hora, fearing Vladmir and others would take opportunity with her "latente" being awakened. For over a year her regenerative abilities slowly healed her, drifting between life states of consciousness, reality and dreams. Only the voices of Vetrise and one called Sorrow accompanied her waking hours, her dreams being with Miriam.

Eventually Cachusa regained her strength, discovering that Vetrise had kept traces of Miriam's whereabouts while keeping her from the rest of Bal Hora with her influence as head of Moon Sect. Though she herself had been found out, she was safe while with her sister and aided her as much as possible in her research of Penumbra. Keeping her distance for her daughter's sake, Sorrow became a surrogate, taking to her much kinder nature than that of Vetrise. The sanguine bond led both sisters to believe Sorrow was connecting to them somehow, so much that they set out to discover the orphans past.

Once the revelation of her past came to light, it was impossible to continue in hiding when fate had played such a hand to restore wounds of the past. Both talking her sister into settling past accounts at last, Sorrow would bring Mila while Cachusa met with Miriam as not to draw attention of those watching them. However, remnants of Lumas Interlo and a name from the past resurfaced, sending an emergency letter in eluding Penumbra Hunters. With her hatred of their ilk and owing a debt to Lumas Interlo, Cachusa sets out to help them...

After nearly losing her life, Cachusa is much more cold and calculating to her enemies, showing little mercy or restraint. This resonated in her latente form, her ability in magic growing all the more. She has kept the warping of her psyche a secret much as possible, but has left clues to events from her own past and link to the ritual Adriana and Miriam went through.


----------



## Manalodia (May 18, 2016)

*Moment's Repose*






Nestled within the great hollow of the ancient tree, a knocking of bone of wood sounded from the meeting of Cachusa's crown as she failed to miss the low arc. Still unaware and clumsy with this new form. Bearing the dull ache with clenched teeth, the precious bundle in her lithe arms remained undisturbed. The thick furs of her coat kept Miriam from the cool night air as fever or harrowing dream was upon her dampening brow.

With gentle motions, Cachusa wiped the sweat from the child's brow with the white locks of her head. She had a moment to examine her visage in a stream's waters in which she washed their outer filth free, catching the gaunt features drawn of life. A cadaverous palor from crown to foot, how could this be the majestic form once lost to her people?

Wrestling her wings into the shallow crevice, the Penumbress pulled her child's weight against her bosom and sheltered them under the shadow of her steely feathers. Miriam stirred momentarily, unconsciously pressing into the warmth of her mother's bosom and settled into shivering repose again. Cachusa tucked her nose and lips into the child's wavy curls, inhaling then exhaling a deep sigh.

They were alive; even after losing everything that was important or taken for granted, broken as they were and soon to discover the pieces that remain, it meant more than anything in this very moment.


----------



## Manalodia (May 18, 2016)

*The Dark Goddess~revised*






*Not my favorite, but this one has gone through some rough spots.

Where the summoning ceremony failed in the past with Miriam, Cachusa and Adriana, Vladmir succeeded with Mila. In order to control her, Agratbat-malhat, one of the fallen ehmatta, was summoned to possess Mila. With a perfect vessel for the Scarlet Queen gran glyph, Bal Hora was at the threshold of realizing its vital goal.


----------



## Manalodia (May 18, 2016)

*Darkness and the Moonlight*






Illustration for Requiem Song, second story in my Eternity series. Following the tale Viennrose (King) Requiem Rondo Arcturus, Requiem Song delves into the past of Lithavania following centuries after Manalodia Arcturus war against Betamoth. the rivalry between Requiem and Iris, his half-brother, follows them through their life in ascension to the throne and in love. Viennrosa (Queen) Regina Irewin and their daughter, Adriana hold Viennrose's heart as he protects both kingdom and them. When the court seer prophecies of the the twin moons joining being an omen against Lithavania, stranger events concerning his dreams and Adriana begin the ebb of tragic betrayal and destiny.


----------



## Manalodia (May 18, 2016)

*Primul Vampir*






Illustration for Lost Children Pt. II, which I have bunch of old works and WIPs for, yet nothing new. There is lore of "vampyres" in the world of Nis that became closely related to the Penumbra, yet very few in ancient times actually consumed blood. The irony was their blood in fact granted vitality and some of the preternatural abilities of the Penumbra; those few were called Umbra. A practice in the days of Lithavania, few chosen Nisrian were granted this honor in Blood Companion rituals, however it was banned when recipients began sharing their blood with others.

Manalodia Arcturus was the last to perform the ritual upon the Children of Rose centuries later, Miriam did so with Rema. As for Dusk, he received a triple portion, later to his family and companions lament when he became consumed by Alastor. Mila gave him her blood when it was discovered he had in fact contracted Breahs from his mother, though was dormant in his body. Later, Viktoria without knowing Mila had done this, gave him her own to aid him in his journey with Rema. Lastly, Requiem gave his blood in order to contend with the Scarlet Queen glyph controlling Mila and resist Alastor.

The risk was Dusk's growing darkness and Alastor's influence making him into something terrible altogether. After falling into the bottom of the Dead Strait with Beta Heart, Alastor consumed the blood of the amalgamation, allowing them to survive in a decade long dormancy. After awakening, the first being that could be called "vampyre" emerged.


----------



## Manalodia (May 22, 2016)

*Yeshua-Ter`sid ver.3*






Kind of a quick piece I did of The Creator, an overarching character in Eternity. Still kind of playing with his design as this is based off older ones.


----------



## Manalodia (May 22, 2016)

*Orion character concept*






Antagonist/protagonist of ORION, Orion became an immensely powerful sorcerer in the aftermath of Betamoth Empire's destruction. The Circe of the Enlightened Dragon, a collective of magics taken from ancient Lithavania long ago went out of control and leveled the Ariem capitol. Orion survived only to become subject to it's power and the great spirits presiding over them. He is also a practitioner of native martial-arts, thus explaining his physique.
I hadn't drawn the character in a long time and was having difficulty picking a good design for him. Eventually I decided on a blend of Persian and Egyptian influence for his various forms, this being his primary as the antagonist.


----------



## Manalodia (May 22, 2016)

*Season of Endall: Resurrection of Knight*






These old bones, burned black from the winter ash, twisting and mingling in their vexing affair. Snapping as they jerked, groaning as they creaked, so busy in their gossip of one fallen to the lords.
What's this? O'er yonder! The earth lent it's ear. A joy! tis an honour, for the Queen herself had come! Rearing their bows and parting back crooked limbs, for passage only granted to the mistress of the realm.

The residents mirth went unnoticed for the Black Queen had no time, fallen to her guardians, the knight's continued demise. She traveled by dream, sheltered in the fog; just enough, just enough for a brief moment's escape.
As the ashen leaves crumbled to soot, her endless blue eyes traced back the battle. First a murmur now a hum, the Queen followed the echoes from the empty grey shell.

Like a child washed ashore, no, a lover gibbous by the door, here was the defeated, scraps of parts in disarray. Though broken and ashamed, her knight kept his pride, for resolve forbid cast him to the ground, defiantly on the knee.
Cherished bauble, dearest wish, she took up his severed helm and graced it with a kiss. At once his life returned, back into the endless realm, the spark was reignited but he would sleep until she parted.

For she was but a dream, the Queen slept far away. This was their praedormitium meeting as many times afore, imparting him with will from state, a plane beyond the waking door.

Hence she departed, the treants bowing to Her Grace, for the sooner she was gone, the sooner he would come.


----------



## Manalodia (May 23, 2016)

*By the Veranda*






Innocenza illustration


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 25, 2016)

Hello Manalodia!

Thank you very much for sharing your incredible artwork with us. It's really quite impressive how well you do it, and I bet that many people would be envious of your talent and capabilities. I have no experience in the art of drawing, but I know how difficult it is and I congratulate you for your success in it.

My favorites so far are Miriam, Mila and Cachusa, they all look impressive.

I think that what you do really well is to represent the personality of your characters in these portraits. When I look at them I can actually feel the essence of the character, what they are like, what it would feel like to stand in their presence... Excellent work in transmitting the character's personality to the people that see their portraits, very well done.

Also, I know that many people that draw character portraits often have trouble with drawing good and believable hair, and you really do excellent hair.


----------



## Manalodia (May 30, 2016)

Sheilawisz said:


> Hello Manalodia!
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing your incredible artwork with us. It's really quite impressive how well you do it, and I bet that many people would be envious of your talent and capabilities. I have no experience in the art of drawing, but I know how difficult it is and I congratulate you for your success in it.
> 
> ...



Why thank you, Sheilawisz! ^_^ I'm just happy a site like this has somewhere you can share artwork, given it is a great medium alongside literature. Typically, self-taught artists have a slower start than others, but I'm very happy with the progress made over the years. So much practice and studying of different thing, traditional and digital, so progress is always constant ^_^

Yes  I've gathered from our talks that Mila is one of your new favorites and would have guessed you liked the nobler looking characters. 

I'm glad to hear that considering these are pretty reserved portraits without any 'big emotion' displayed. Much appreciated though since I generally don't hear that often. I tend to put more expression in concept sketches when deliberately practicing such things, but I like classical portraits with reserved figures that still convey much with simpler things. I don't think I've mastered it, but hope to get there.

I've bounced around a lot with picking a preference between anime and realistic for awhile. In the end though, the clumpy, highly cartoon style never really suited even more worst pieces ^^ It took a lot of practice and figuring out just how realistic I wanted it to be, but that is at least one thing I'm comfortable with now. Thank you very much~


----------



## Manalodia (Jun 2, 2016)

*Prince of the Rose Palace*







Eternity: Prince of the Rose Palace begins the series with the story of Viennri Manalodia Valerius Arcturus. The Kingdom of Lithavania is at its height when an heir is born to Viennrose Rondomel and Viennrosette Rosalba. Born with the mark of his ancestor Calamus, his strong affinity with the abyss deems him worthy for Court Sorceress Ziva to bestow him with Scarlet Queen, the fail-safe of the Origin Glyph. This was a wise decision given that once rival's ruler in Betamoth passed the throne to his son, Sharad, the patterns for the Origin Glyph were taken to the Ariem empire and war was declared a short time after. Though understanding his father's hesitation, Manalodia challenges Emperor Sharad himself; his Scarlet Queen and Sword of Rose against the Betamoth army and its amalgamations created by the Penumbra's magic.


----------



## RedAngel (Apr 13, 2017)

Your work has inspired me to start drawing again. It is really amazing and thank you for sharing all this amazing art.


----------

